# Heavy heavy bleeding and baby is ok!! MIRACLE!!



## Sarah12

Hi Girls. 

I just thought id share my story with you as it may help some others who experience bleeding. I personally feel like ive been on a rollercoaster the past 48 hours!

I am 8 weeks pregnant after a mmc in jan at 12 weeks. Falling pregnant so soon was a miracle in itself! 

On Wednesday night i started getting cramps and went to the toilet and just started crying - I had so much blood in my knickers and knew I d had another miscarriage. I was devastated as was my husband. I continued to bleed that night and filled 2 sanitary towels with blood and bloody clots. I was so upset - called the doctors who agreed it sounded like a m/c and they told me to go to hospital the next day to get a scan and advice.

I just couldnt believe this had happened again- no one knew I was pregnant but I needed to talk to people so Wed night I called my parents and my sister in law and told them i was pregnant again but had m/c. They were gutted for me. 

The next day I went to the EPU and the radiographer agreed it sounded like a miscarriage. I wasnt nervous or worried for what she was going to say as i already knew what was going on. By this time id had 3 sanitary towel full of freash red blood and clots. I just wanted to get a date for the ERPC to get the baby out and move on. I was feeling very angry and confused. 

BUT when the lady scanned me she said everything was normal. The baby was there, she could see the heartbeat! I just couldnt believe it! It was the last thing I was expecting! She says it can happen that you have that much blood but the baby is fine! I just feel so shocked still! She said there should be no risk to the baby from this and my bleeding should ease off which it has. Im so scared still and had a freak out yesterday when my m/s eased off. 

I had to call my parents and sister in law and work and tell them it was a false alarm! I cant believe thats how I announced my pregnancy to them! At least work now know and I can take it easier as id been struggling!

But i wanted to share my story as hopefully it will help other girls!

I have another scan in 2 1/2 weeks which seems a life time away!!

Sxxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im really happy for you hunny, congratulations :) x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Wow!!!

Youl give hope to many!

Very happy for you xx


----------



## Anidae

Wow that is truly amazing, I was in tears reading your story. I hope so so much for you that everything contunies to go brilliantly for you. I know how hard it is to relax into a pregnancy after a MMC, I have only just started to a little at 10 weeks, it is such a scary time especially bleeding, but all is well and a heartbeat massively reduces chances of a MC. Plus your little one is obviously a fighter! xxx


----------



## Pippin

Awww good luck hon sounds like a right sticky bean. Hope the rest of your pregnancy is event free :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: The same thing happened with me in this pregnancy. At almost 9 weeks I passed a clot the size of my hand and I even saw some pink tissues that I was convinced was the baby. Dh was out of town on business at the time so I told him over the phone that we had lost our second baby. He just sobbed and that was so hard. :cry: But then my hcg came back over 100,000 and the doctor said it seemed like I could still be pregnant. :wacko: I went for a scan the next morning and the tech instantly said, "there's the heartbeat". I was absolutely floored!! DH had flown home by this time so he was there and I came out of the room just beaming.

I found out I had a sub-choronic bleed. I had had lots of spotting and bleeds earlier and had several more afterwards but now that has all healed and baby and I are completely fine!

Good luck!!


----------



## fides

oh, wow - amazing stories!!


----------



## JPARR01

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## pip7890

Thank you for sharing. Your stories give me hope. From my experience, bleeding automatically means miscarriage. I'm in my fourth pregnancy (1st and 3rd ended in miscarriage) and I started spotting this morning. I'm very scared and the emergency doctor has referred me to EPAU when they open on Tuesday. Hopefully I'll be able to have a scan on Wednesday and get a good news story like yours. 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh wow thank you so much for sharing your stories, they sure do fill you with hope! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah12

Good luck for Wed Pip. Fingers crossed for you. 
My little one is still hanging in- had another scan last week. I'm super paranoid though. Been worried about every symptom. Let us know how u get on Wed. 
X


----------



## Sarah12

By the way I think my bleed was a subchoronic hematoma also. I still have the hematoma and have my fingers crosses it will disappear soon! 
X


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Sarah. I'll keep you posted. 

Fingers crossed all remains well with you too. 

Pip x


----------



## momto4girls

That's great news!!! I had a sub-choronic bleed at the beginning of my last pregnancy. I bled from week 5 to week 16. Like soaking a pad every few hours every day bleeding. My baby boy is fine, he's 3 weeks old now. For 11 weeks though, I wasn't sure I was going to have a baby.


----------



## MissTwinkles

am hoping this thread may help. Probbly m/c tho. lol:cry:


----------



## MermaidMom

that is so amazing! did they tell you why you had the bleeding? i passed a clot two days ago and have been bleeding since and i think im miscarrying as my symptoms are gone too, but then i see stories here and im amazed that there still might be a bit of hope.


----------



## Mauser

Something similar happened to me, too. With pregnancy #4, I started bleeding very heavily. I was convinced it was a miscarriage and was in at the clinic at least once a week. I assumed bleeding also automatically meant miscarriage. The doctor's office actually said, while it wasn't a good sign, not to worry too much- about 50% of women who bleed end up carrying to term. So it's a LOT more common than I was lead to believe.


----------



## Soos

Wonderful inspirational stories! My mom was bleeding every month for 4-5 months (like a period) with all of her children. We are all over 25 now :))))


----------

